# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Hủ tiếu xào - Char Kway Teow - món ăn của người "nghèo" tại singapore

## danghung

Món  ăn này trước đây là bữa ăn của người nghèo. Theo thời gian, người ta  thêm vào nhiều loại thực phẩm khác khi chế biến và món ăn này trở thành  một trong những món ăn khoái khẩu nhất của người dân Singapore. 





Char  kway teow, được hiểu nôm na là “những sợi bánh gạo xào”, được làm từ mì  gạo cán dẹt xào (tương tự như món mì sợi Ý) dùng với nước sốt trắng  hoặc sẫm màu, một chút belachan (mắm tôm), nước sốt me, giá đỗ, lá thơm  Trung Quốc, lạp xưởng và sò. Theo công thức nấu ăn ban đầu, thì mì gạo  cũng được xào với mỡ lợn sử dụng những miếng tóp mỡ giòn tan tạo ra một  hương vị béo ngậy đặc trưng.

Ngày trước, char kway teow hầu hết  được bán bởi những ngư dân và nông dân làm nghề bán đồ ăn rong vào buổi  tối để kiếm thêm thu nhập; họ thường dùng những thức ăn thừa từ các bữa  ăn để làm nên món ăn này, do đó nó có sự pha trộn rất nhiều nguyên liệu.

Trong  những năm gần đây, món ăn đã được cải tiến theo hướng có lợi cho sức  khỏe hơn khi những người chủ quán ăn cho thêm nhiều rau xanh và giảm bớt  lượng dầu mỡ. Điều này không chỉ làm cho món ăn tốt hơn cho sức khỏe mà  rau xanh và giá đỗ còn mang đến cho món ăn vị tươi mát và giòn, làm  tăng chất lượng cho món ăn được ưa chuộng từ xa xưa này.

*
Cách Chế biến: * 

- *Nguyên liệu:*   hủ tiếu, tỏi giã nhuyễn, giá đỗ, mù tạt xanh, lạp xường thái lát mỏng,  tôm loại vừa luộc qua lột vỏ; trứng đánh đều. Nước mắm, hắc xì dầu,  tương ớt, nước dùng hải sản, mực ống chín thái đoạn khoảng 0,5cm; dầu  thực vật hoặc mỡ.

- *Thưc hiện:* Đun chảo cho thật  nóng. Cho vào chảo 3/4 lượng dầu ăn hoặc mỡ, hạ lửa từ từ và phi tỏi  cho đến khi tỏi vàng đều và có mùi thơm. Cho thêm hủ tiếu, giá và mù tạt  vào, xào đều tay trong khoảng 2 phút. Tém hỗn hợp này lại cho gọn và để  chừa một khoảng trống ở giữa lòng chảo. Cho phần dầu ăn hoặc mỡ còn lại  vào chảo, đun nóng. Cho phần trứng đã đánh vào và xào chung với hủ  tiếu. Thêm ớt Sambal vào và trộn đều hủ tiếu với hỗn hợp trứng và ớt.  Nêm hủ tiếu với nước mắm và hắc xì dầu, trộn đều các thành phần này với  nhau và để khoảng 1 đến 2 phút trước khi cho thêm lạp xưởng, tôm chín,  mực chín, và nước lèo hải sản vào. Xới hỗn hợp này cho đều tay. Dùng khi  còn nóng.

Char kway teow có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy ở hầu hết các trung tâm ẩm thực ở Singapore.


Để thưởng thức món ăn này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour singapore giá cực rẻ  - tour singapore gia cuc re*


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------


## ad1

Không biết có giống Hủ tiếu Miền Nam ko nhỉ

----------


## dung89

Rồi ngày ngày những món của người nghèo lại trở thành đặc sản

----------

